# Red nose funny face!!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok as promised, but a little later due to all the crufts stuff - here is the link showing what poor Dudley has put up with!! He really doesn't mind to be honest, bless him. 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1568885686703028&id=1514283612163236&notif_t=like


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I will donate, love the comments you out on there dawn.
You've set the standard - now we will all have it humiliate our poos!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well, its just a little payback for all the times he has embarrassed me since I have had him - stealing other dogs toys, jumping up at people etc!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

AW, yes let's all 'Donate for Dud' to make his embarrassment worthwhile  (Although such a gorgeous picture makes anything worthwhile)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe the red nose pictures are a bit restrictive, maybe we should just have a 'humiliate your dog' thread! think there are a few dressing up ones that would count!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll donate for Dud, even though I have no idea what the cause is and why everybody wears red noses.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I'll donate for Dud, even though I have no idea what the cause is and why everybody wears red noses.


It's for UK charity Comic Relief raising money for lots of good causes

The red noses are something you can buy as part of the fundraising 

You can think of it in this type of spirit:


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I'll donate for Dud, even though I have no idea what the cause is and why everybody wears red noses.


Fairlie, have a look at this. I don't suppose you'll know most of the people involved but there are usually a lot of entertaining programmes leading up to red nose day itself. One way to look at it is you get a lot of fun on the TV for a small donation. Interestingly, most of the the celebs involved are quite high profile and not the usual 'Z-list' ones you associate with this sort of thing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Dudley  he looks sooooooo happy 
How on earth did you get the nose to stay on?
Humiliating Dot is much too easy - Kiki was not having anything to do with the whole funny face thing - Inzi just looks pained!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Little dot - such a sporting spirit!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi you could do the reverse with Inzi, we give money and you promise to rescue her from those silly, undignified antenas. The other two look quite joyous.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi, & dawn, those pics need to be sent into Red Nose Day somehow.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Marzi, & dawn, those pics need to be sent into Red Nose Day somehow.


I know! I have sent to comic relief fb page but think they probably get thousands sent in and it just gets lost somewhere. Love the pic of Inzi! 
Oh and marzi, I couldn't possibly divulge my secrets but it wasn't easy!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Apparently they are doing Red Nose Day in US this year, not sure if thats the first, so maybe it'll reach Canada very soon.



Tinman said:


> Marzi, & dawn, those pics need to be sent into Red Nose Day somehow.


Tracey I follow Dogs Today Magazine in fb and sent one of the pics to them, they have shared it on their page and its had over 1,2oo likes! sadly the written bit about donating to Comic Relief does not show but if people click on the photo I think they can read that, and its had quite a few shares too, I'd like to think it may help with donations, guess its making people laugh anyway! just had one comment saying poor guy, so i replied saying the poor guy got loads of treats and was quite happy! (true), he really was only like that long enough for me to click the camera a couple of times then he was down again. (loads of comments saying cute, funny etc)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Apparently they are doing Red Nose Day in US this year, not sure if thats the first, so maybe it'll reach Canada very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Tracey I follow Dogs Today Magazine in fb and sent one of the pics to them, they have shared it on their page and its had over 1,2oo likes! sadly the written bit about donating to Comic Relief does not show but if people click on the photo I think they can read that, and its had quite a few shares too, I'd like to think it may help with donations, guess its making people laugh anyway! just had one comment saying poor guy, so i replied saying the poor guy got loads of treats and was quite happy! (true), he really was only like that long enough for me to click the camera a couple of times then he was down again. (loads of comments saying cute, funny etc)


Dudley is liked more than 1200!! - that's great.
He is a star...... Far from a poor guy.
He's very rich in love affection and care from you & the family!! 
Not forgetting his adoring fans on ILMC X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

For dogs like ours who are spoiled and indulged 100% of the time, a little torture time is a good thing I think.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> For dogs like ours who are spoiled and indulged 100% of the time, a little torture time is a good thing I think.


Totally! Dudley would never just sit for anything if he didn't think the reward outweighed putting up with a little silliness, its just basically practicing his 'stay' with distractions! (oh and Tracey over 2,400 likes now!)


----------

